

Which X-Platform Mobile? titanium | PhoneGap | Xamarin - yachtintransit
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/titanium-vs-phonegap-cross-platform-mobile-framework/
Thinking beyond just device access for cross-platform mobile success in 2014
======
yachtintransit
Thinking beyond cross-Platform Mobile device features for mobile success in
2014

